# Questions about the drugs



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

My next app i will be on day 4 of my AF if they give me drugs will i have to wait till next month 
We went today and got bloods done and DH got his test done  do yous even think they will suggest drugs at the next app 
Sorry for so many questions


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Sweetchilli......Im so glad about today!!!!  I posted you on NI thread.  I cant see why you cant start spray on day21.......think Im right!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know i had just posted this then i seen your on the NI thread    Oh well i was going to delete it !!!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont cos hopefully someone else will be able to give you a definite answer........Im just going to hit the hay....Start work real early will chat to you over weekend!!  Nite Nite


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

NIGHT NIGHT HUN


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

all this talk about drugs ....its bad lmao lmao


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

im sure you are really excited after today ?
sorry i cant help with your question


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Sweetchilli - How you doing?? Good to hear you got the ball rolling with Origin - i hope I can help you out here as I am just about to start treatment next week  with them 

I had my first appointment with Origin on the 18th Dec (bloods and SA as you had yesterday) - we got a review appointment for the 15th Jan which would have been Day 9 of my cycle and I wondered the same thing - however I was told to phone with my next cycle Day 1 which I did at the beginning of Feb - but I was told then that they couldn't find a slot for me with that cycle and I would have to phone again with Day 1 of next cycle - to be honest I didn't push it and I think the nurse was surprised I didn't give off - so I think I could have pushed for a Feb cycle -  but things made more sense for me to wait until March - now saying that - with all the people being taken by the Royal at the mo, Origin might not be as busy as they were over the last few months when the Royal  appeared to be taking no one - this is just my experience but if I were you I would set your sights for your May cycle and then if they can take you in April it will be a bonus!

I hope it all works out for you  - everyone has been so nice at Origin so far 

Sue


----------

